# When can I expect the most shedding?



## frenchie27

This is my first GSD. I love him to death by the way








.

He is currently 5 mos. and 1 week. He is black with some grey on legs. I know they change (A LOT) as to color and coat. When can I expect him to shed his inner coat for the first time? Is it a rule that shedding occurs during the summer heat? Please educate me....


----------



## kbigge

Spring (like right now), and again in the fall is when GSD's "blow coat". Kodee is a coated GSD, and I comb/brush him about 3-4 times a week with a slicker brush even when it's not shedding season. (I use a comb on the flags near his ear, tail and hind legs also). I think I brush him enough to keep the shedding under control for the most part. Lately I've been brushing him more often to keep the loose hair under control - I used a Furinator today on him for as long as he would put up with, and the hair just kept coming out! Just brush him as often as you can (within reason), preferably outdoors!









My dog also sheds a ton (more than any other time so far) after being bathed. I don't bathe him often (maybe once in the last 4-5 months, and that was only because he was hit by a car and the anal glands released - gross!) .







Anyway, every time I've ever bathed him, it was Dog Hair City around here. 

Feeding a high quality diet helps keep the shedding to a minimum, too, I'm told...Kodee's been eating a good diet since I got him, so I haven't seen for myself how much difference it would make.

Congrats on your pup! Kodee was black w/gray on his chest and legs, and now he's so gorgeous (black/tan). It's amazing how much they change!


----------



## Cooper&me

When you refer to a shepherd as a coated german shepeherd is that the same thing as a long coated shepherd.

This is my first GS as well. I was wondering why all the talk about hair and then bam! two weeks ago I started to understand.
It is Like he is going to end up bald if I keep brushing.


----------



## chruby

I have had a puppy that shed from 10 weeks on and I have had puppies that did not shed until about 6 months old. 

But once they are adults they shed ALL THE TIME!!!!







Get yourself a good vacuum.


----------



## tracyc

yes, "coated" = long hair. 

Don't worry about him going bald. It's one of nature's unsolved mysteries...the never-ending source of GSD hair...the more you brush, the more there is. Luca is a machine for turning meat into hair. Every week, 14 pounds of meat in, 20 pounds of hair out.


----------



## Sherush

I kind of have the same question because Jesse is 24 weeks old will be six months on May 6th and still hasn't shed one hair on the carpet yet. I am guessing his adult coat will start to come in, in a few weeks and then the shedding will start, am I right?


----------



## tracyc

That's correct. Puppy fuzz doesn't shed that much. The adult double coat will start to replace it, and then the shedding will begin. It sheds continuously, but will be especially profuse twice a year, spring and fall, when they molt.


----------



## csantosa

Ours didn't shed until after they went through their first winter. Now they shed year round. More in the spring but they do shed year round.

Get yourself a decent cyclonic vacuum. We have a Hoover Mach 3 that picks up everything and doesn't need filters.

Chris


----------



## onyx'girl

I also believe that diet plays a huge part in the condition of the coat. My dogs ~longcoat and stock coat don't shed too bad. I can run my hand down them and not get a handful...some GSD's I know do that. I do brush them, but not as often as I should. The coats of both my dogs are shiney and not at all dry looking. I bathe them only when the absolutely need it about once a season.


----------



## [email protected]

Oh boy!!! My gal, Keva, is blowing her coat right now... Every inch of my house is covered in dog hair! We got a Dyson a couple weeks ago and it's been put to hard work!! lol... Most of the time it's bearable but this blowing the coat thing is about to drive me bonkers... and the worst part is Patton's hair black and Keva's undercoat is white... oh well, they're worth it!


----------



## SunCzarina

My girl shedded out her puppy coat at about 7 months. Weird thing was, she was a fluffy puppy, not coated but she had big fur. That mess fell out and came in as a coarse coat. Not that a coarse coat doesn't shed, I have a furball we named Fred that lives in a corner by the mudroom next to the stairs. Every week, I get him with the vacuum, every week he's baaaaack.


----------



## onyx'girl

> Originally Posted By: SunCzarina I have a furball we named Fred that lives in a corner by the mudroom next to the stairs. Every week, I get him with the vacuum, every week he's baaaaack.










Ours is name fez and he lives at the edge of the staircase where the action is, they must like this spot, where the wind whirls...but ours is an anklebiter, cause my dogs aren't big shedders)


----------

